# VW Vehicle Service Protection needed for New Atlas



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

My wife and I considering purchasing a VW Atlas SE w/Tech 4Motion, my question to any VW Atlas owners - have you consider or purchase the VW Vehicle Service Protection for your Atlas even when VW offers the 6yr/100,000 mile warranty.

Thanks


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

*6yr/72k bumper to bumper warranty 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

ireyes said:


> My wife and I considering purchasing a VW Atlas SE w/Tech 4Motion, my question to any VW Atlas owners - have you consider or purchase the VW Vehicle Service Protection for your Atlas even when VW offers the 6yr/100,000 mile warranty.
> 
> Thanks


you don't need it.. 
us in canada have purchased it.. as ours is 3yr 60K


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure why anyone anywhere think they need some extra "protection". If you can't afford to fix something that you break you should be buying a vehicle.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

AudiVW guy said:


> you don't need it..
> us in canada have purchased it.. as ours is 3yr 60K


4/80 

https://owners.vwmodels.ca/coverage/warranty/#intro


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*service protection*

What do you mean by service protection there are a few different types.

Are you talking about Volkswagen Care? If so yes definitely get that because that has nothing to do with the warranty.

Or is it a service plan that covers things not under the warranty like break pads?

Also for the US the bumper to bumper warranty is 6 years or 72k miles


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

how much have you been quoted for Volkswagen Care Plus Package 2 (may be purchased for the model year 2018 Volkswagen Atlas model only. )


----------



## Randawg (Jan 20, 2018)

*VW Care*

We paid $1,285.00 plus tax for I believe a 5 year care plan. It covers oil changes, repairs not under warranty, but not wear and tear like wiper blades, tires and brake pads. Of course my math was off thinking that this was a great deal, I went off of our Passat schedule (oil change at 5k miles), and was surprised to hear that when we scheduled our first appointment they do oil changes every 10k miles. Just in oil changes it cut my great deal in half, but there are other items they cover obviously. I still think it's the way to go, it seemed like every 5k service we were doing on the old car (at the dealer) was $250-300 per visit anyway. Our US Atlas came with a 6 year/72,000 mile bumper to bumper.


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> *6yr/72k bumper to bumper warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile office.


Thanks for the correction


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

Liza5783 said:


> What do you mean by service protection there are a few different types.
> 
> Are you talking about Volkswagen Care? If so yes definitely get that because that has nothing to do with the warranty.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for correcting me on the bumper to bumper warranty. I was referring to the 10 yr / 120,000 mile Vehicle Service Protection Plan: https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/Vehicle-Service-Contract-Plan.pdf either the power train, gold, platinum. I'm a little concern with the reliability of VW after the 6yr / 72k miles, hence the question of whether to even consider any of the protection plans listed in the link above. The protection plans listed may cover more than what the factory warranty covers, the factory warranty will have some exclusions and limitations.

Also, I just wanted to get a feel for the current Atlas owner if they bought additional protection plans.


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> how much have you been quoted for Volkswagen Care Plus Package 2 (may be purchased for the model year 2018 Volkswagen Atlas model only. )


Have not been quoted for VW care plus package yet, my wife and I have plan to purchase a new SUV before the end of the month and VW Atlas is the only SUV at the top of our list. I just wanted to get a feel if the any current Atlas owners have bought Service protection plan listed in this pdf: https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/Vehicle-Service-Contract-Plan.pdf


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

You need to know the details and if you plan to own the car for 10 yrs and drive the distance of 100k miles within the time frame. The price is of course a key.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ireyes said:


> ......a little concern with the reliability of VW after the 6yr / 72k miles.....


Why? The possible need for some repair will cost more than you pay for the extra coverage? (you don't need any extra coverage....bad deal)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Never have purchased any extended warranty - a huge profit for the dealers b/c odds are you won't use it. The 6/72 is huge so you just covering from 72 to 100...what (that is actually covered) will likely go wrong in that period that you want to pre-pay for now? Just take a grand and sit it in an investment account and in 6 years you will be self-insured. If mine gets to 6 years and is having all sorts of issues that will be a sign to replace it.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*$2k for Extended Warranty... too much*

As I recall during the purchasing process the dealer offered the Extended Warranty for an additional $2,000. I think this added 3 years to the (US) 6 yr. 72k mileage warranty included in the vehicle price. That seemed steep for something I may never use and won't know if it covers what breaks for 6-9 years. $2k will in double in 7 years so it ends up costing a lot more to buy it now, IMO.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ireyes said:


> Thanks, for correcting me on the bumper to bumper warranty. I was referring to the 10 yr / 120,000 mile Vehicle Service Protection Plan: https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/Vehicle-Service-Contract-Plan.pdf either the power train, gold, platinum. I'm a little concern with the reliability of VW after the 6yr / 72k miles, hence the question of whether to even consider any of the protection plans listed in the link above. The protection plans listed may cover more than what the factory warranty covers, the factory warranty will have some exclusions and limitations.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to get a feel for the current Atlas owner if they bought additional protection plans.


If nothing major happens in 6/72 means you have stout tranny and engine. If you want to feel better, wait 2019 model that should have all infant issues sorted out. 
VR6 is stout, dependable and for current times, rudimentary engine. Whatever you do, avoid maintenance plans that include oil changes and brakes. You can do it on your own (or your indy mechanic) for much less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

@edyvw, @chris4789, and @KarstGeo Thanks for all the different point of views, my wife and I will re-evaluate this option when we go to the dealer this weekend for our new Atlas. Thank you everyone for your thoughts / opinions...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I always ask myself this question w/r to extended warranties....have I ever wished I had one? No. Plenty of cars and never had a need. Most of what goes wrong is not covered anyway (wear items) or won't happen until it's expired anyway. It's a security blanket that you don't need but I am sure there are those that have been happy to have gambled and won. Just self-insure with money in the bank.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ireyes said:


> @edyvw, @chris4789, and @KarstGeo Thanks for all the different point of views, my wife and I will re-evaluate this option when we go to the dealer this weekend for our new Atlas. Thank you everyone for your thoughts / opinions...


If you finance through credit union be aware that you can always buy Route66 warranty later. They are good. Bought it for my previous car, VW CC, and wasted money. Never needed it. Bought it for Tiguan, and so far had only faulty resistor on fan, $350. Paid warranty $1900. So go figure. 
Additional warranty is a bet. You are betting against the car. Other then tranny, Haldex and engine, hardly you will get your money back. And all those major components are really stout. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

JohnNS said:


> 4/80
> 
> https://owners.vwmodels.ca/coverage/warranty/#intro


i bought 6/120 and the appearance package.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Dealer tried to offer the 3yr maintenance plan for $565 and we declined. After reading the actual maintenance schedule Im so glad I did.

*2018 VW Atlas Recommended Maintenance
The following is the recommended maintenance for the 2018 Volkswagen Atlas S with the 4-cylinder engine and the automatic transmission.

10,000 Miles: The first maintenance interval is filled with a few services that you’ll need to have repeated almost each time you’re in the service department. During this initial service appointment, you’ll have your oil changed and your oil filter replaced.

20,000 Miles: While you’ll need to have the previously mentioned services performed, you’ll also have a few new ones to add to the list. You’ll need to have your 2018 Atlas’ transmission fluid and filter replaced. You’ll also need a thorough inspection of your vehicle’s exterior, tires, braking system, exhaust system, and coolant level.

40,000 Miles: At 40,000 miles, you’ll need a variety of services completed. This includes multiple inspections to the VW Atlas systems and components. This interval will also include a few replacements, including the air filter element and your dust and pollen filter.*

Its basically oil change every 10K miles, transmission fluid change every 20K, cabin/engine filters every 40K.. with visual inspections of various component. Things you can easily do yourself or pay an indy shop a few bucks to do. Over a 3yr period you are looking at a few hundred bucks of maintenance. Even cheaper if you do your own fluid changes and buy/replace your own filters. My guess is no more than $200 out of pocket for the DIY.

I've read VW can be pretty strict on the warranty if these items are not done, so its best to keep a log of maintenance and receipts for the work done. As long as you have proof these things were kept in check.. I cant imagine any grounds they would have for denying warranty work. With the 6yr/72K bumper to bumper.. its really on the dealer to come out of pocket if anything goes wrong with the vehicle.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If you're doing extended warranty, consider looking into your insurance company. Many of them offer a mechanical breakdown insurance that you can add.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Daekwan said:


> Dealer tried to offer the 3yr maintenance plan for $565 and we declined. After reading the actual maintenance schedule Im so glad I did.
> 
> *2018 VW Atlas Recommended Maintenance
> The following is the recommended maintenance for the 2018 Volkswagen Atlas S with the 4-cylinder engine and the automatic transmission.
> ...


if you drive an average of 12,000 miles a year, you can also add in the haldex fluid change, as the interval for it is every 3 years, so it would be included, likewise, the first brake fluid flush is also 3 years (and every 2 years thereafter).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So ~$188/year. I agree, kind of steep for a single annual oil change for most folks avg. annual mileage. I do however like to use the dealer while my vehicles are under warranty for the extra piece of mind that it provides in terms of records etc. as well as the fact that we all know there will be recalls, TSBs, etc. that are just easy to do while you are in for the maintenance. Also, the parts etc. should be higher quality. The oil change at my local VW dealer (includes checks, tire rotation, synthetic oil) is ~$80 and they probably have a coupon from time to time. As long as folks understand they do this (sell you on dealer maintenance) to make money and the visit from the service writer in the waiting room with "our technician noticed...." or "we have a special on XYZ flush..." nets them nice profits. Just be ready to say "no thanks".


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*service protection*

If you are planning to keep the car for that long I would get the top of the line package. Now a days cars aren't ment to last that long with all the gadgets and electronics in them. Be it a Volkswagen or not. I would keep the car until end of warranty and then get a new one If I were you


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> If you are planning to keep the car for that long I would get the top of the line package. Now a days cars aren't ment to last that long with all the gadgets and electronics in them. Be it a Volkswagen or not. I would keep the car until end of warranty and then get a new one If I were you


Huh? Cars now are so reliable and last a very long time. This is a good way to stay #broke4lyfe


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2019)

*Advice on the Drive Easy Vehicle Service Protection Plan*

Hi everyone,

This is my first post to this forum :wave: My wife and I just bought our first VW - an Atlas SEL Premium 4Motion! (FWIW, we got MSRP - $5,000 discount - $500 military/veteran rebate in Massachusetts, so we're feeling good about how we did.) The vehicle is being shipped from another dealer, so we don't have it yet. While we're waiting for delivery, I want to know more about the Drive Easy Vehicle Protection Plan. I have two questions:

1. My understanding is that we can buy this plan from ANY dealer, not just the one we bought the vehicle from. Is that true?

2. If any of you have shopped around for the VSP, where did you find the best deal?

(We understand the pros and cons of buying these plans, so I'm not really asking for opinions on whether we should buy it or not.... just price-hunting at this point.)

Thanks and we're excited to join the VW family!


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 10, 2003)

you can buy from any dealer, but check here for pricing:

www.FD-Warranty.com
email Troy

same factory warranty through VW as dealers. I checked pricing through them and ended up getting through dealer at point of purchase as they gave me a better deal but not by much.


----------



## comish (Oct 3, 2005)

*VW Care or Care Plus plan*

Anyone purchase these prepaid service plans? If so, what did you pay? I'm mostly interested in the 3yr/30k and 5yr/50k programs. I have found they paid off for our Audi Q7 and want to see if that is the same for the Atlas?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Paid off how? If they did, how does the seller make a profit?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Mine came with the 2 year prepaid VW care. I'm curious to see how this works out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018 SoCal Atlas Owner (Oct 4, 2018)

comish said:


> Anyone purchase these prepaid service plans? If so, what did you pay?


When my wife purchased the car they included the LoJack system and after many hours of looking for just the right car at different dealerships all over Southern California she overlooked it while signing the final paperwork late at night. (She had explained she didn't want ANY EXTRAS NOT INCLUDED ON THE STICKER and trusted the sales manager at the place she ended up finding the exact, "car she had been looking for", and overlooked the page about the LoJack. She didn't get home 'til 11:30 that evening and I questioned the LoJack when I was looking over the paperwork the next morning. 

After talking over the phone with the sales manager and questioning the inclusion of something that wasn't included on the sticker as she had requested and as they had agreed to and the fact that they included it anyway. He explained they "installed the LoJack systems on most of the cars after they received them and while they were getting them ready to sell and it was something that couldn't be removed once it had been installed on the car. To make up for including something she(we) didn't want and wouldn't activate they "gave" us the Maintenance Package as follows:

VW CARE scheduled maintenance plan . . . . . . . . . . . . (10k, 20k, 30k) $ 420.00
VW CARE PLUS scheduled maintenance plan Package 1 (40k & 50k) . . . $ 515.00
VW CARE PLUS scheduled maintenance plan Package 2 (60k & 70k) . . . $ 460.00
TOTAL . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $1395.00​
Not actually sure if that was a good deal or not but hopefully it pays for itself IF we keep the Atlas long enough.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

2018 SoCal Atlas Owner said:


> ...........and it was something that couldn't be removed once it had been installed on the car......


And you believed that?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The basic oil changes 10k, 30k, 50k can cost about $200 each

The more comprehensive services, 20k, 40 can vary, with more done at 40k

If the atlas sees low miles per year, then it can include the first brake fluid flush and haldex fluid change as well.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> The basic oil changes 10k, 30k, 50k can cost about $200 each
> 
> The more comprehensive services, 20k, 40 can vary, with more done at 40k
> 
> If the atlas sees low miles per year, then it can include the first brake fluid flush and haldex fluid change as well.....


And how do the sellers make a profit on this then? Please explain.


----------



## mdukin (8 mo ago)

GTINC said:


> Not sure why anyone anywhere think they need some extra "protection". If you can't afford to fix something that you break you should be buying a vehicle.


Im sure that you are swimming in money and that stealeriship staff is jumping from joy when they see you at the doors


----------

